# World Wide India FM Radio



## pradisdeep (Nov 28, 2006)

Listen to Various Bollywood Songs at Diffferent Frequencies


Code:
*rapidshare.de/files/25462414/FM.zip


----------



## prem4u (Nov 30, 2006)

Let me check..How it works..??
anyway thanx..


----------



## a_medico (Nov 30, 2006)

.exe file !!!

Hope your intention is good my dear friend. I am not sure whether RS links are allowed on this forum or not.... anyway..


----------



## prabhatmohit (Dec 2, 2006)

did any1 checked??? is the file worth to download??


----------



## neerajvohra (Dec 2, 2006)

i am already using this fm app..worth to listen...!!


----------



## pradisdeep (Dec 5, 2006)

Thanks for the reps


----------



## kin.vachhani (Dec 6, 2006)

hey is it working or not...somebody pls confirm it


----------



## pradisdeep (Dec 6, 2006)

Hey Kin.Vachhani its working buddy its no spam trust me buddy


----------



## tango_cash (Dec 6, 2006)

thanks for a great application
i have a 64 kbps connection but i am still able to hear it like normal radio.
can i add more stations to it which feature old movie songs and _ekdum_ latest music.


----------



## harikatt (Dec 7, 2006)

hey,, is this application worth??


----------



## webgenius (Dec 7, 2006)

Cool app. Many bollywood based FM stations. Many stations don't work though*i66.photobucket.com/albums/h276/DianneOnly/blink.gif


----------



## amartya (Dec 11, 2006)

Thanks a ton....


----------



## babuli_05 (Jun 25, 2007)

file not found


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Jun 25, 2007)

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=32616


----------



## amitshahc (Mar 1, 2008)

*Download link: World Wide India FM Radio*

find the channel (stations) list and the download source of online radio software exe 

here ~snipped~

you can get that easily. enjoy...


----------



## infra_red_dude (Mar 1, 2008)

Super bump!


----------

